# Leaving Dubai - where to sell furniture as a package?



## Calisthenia

Hello everyone, 

Due to family circumstances I am relocating back home... much sooner than planned, which also leaves me with a two months rent penalty.  

I am leaving by the end of October and after checking relocation prices for my furniture I have decided (sadly, as I really love my furniture!) to sell everything - the shipping cost is just too high. Spent the weekend taking pictures of all items and putting them up on Dubizzle, but gosh... what a nightmare with people sending mails offering ridiculous prices, not showing up after accepting a deal etc. etc. - you all know what it's like here.  Most annoying was the girl who said she was "100%" going to take my MacBook, so that I turned down another guy - just to have her go radio silent on me when we were supposed to meet - and the guy found another laptop!

So I tried to search the forums to see if anyone had good tips for companies that buy packages, but I couldn't find contact details. Sorry if I missed any posts on this exact topic! 

Can anyone help?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Dubizzle really is your best alternative if you want things to quickly, I know is a total PIA dealing with the time wasters though 

Have you tried putting an ad on the supermarket board? And also on Facebook... maybe someone knows someone...

Good luck!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hey, sorry to hear about your sudden departure. A couple of years back I sold the contents of a two bed apt on behalf of a friend who'd bought the place as an investment, he lived in Ireland. None of the stuff had been used, everything was as it was delivered and there was about 22,000 dhs worth if receipts. 
It was one of the its frustrating experiences I've had here but I ended up getting back half of what he'd paid for it all. The guys that buy the total contents are a complete joke, I had them look around the place and after they sat chatting in their own language for a good 5 mins they offered 2500 dhs for the lot. I don think I've ever been so rude to strangers in my life. 
Good luck with the sale, you're probably just going to have to endure the pain that is selling on Dubizzle for very little!!


----------



## Richard1983

Hi 

Sorry to hear... You could check out cash converters Sheikh Zayed Road, 211483 Dubai.

I think they do some relocation sell off package, thou I have no experience of using or heard of anyone using the service. So can't give you any feedback.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Mr Rossi

I don't get the low ballers on Dubizzle at all. Has anyone, ever at all, agreed on a price 10% of what they advertised it at? I tried to actually find out and ask one once, genuinely intrigued to what his mind set was but didn't get very far.

To the OP, rather than list items individually you can list an open house/garage sale. Put up a specific time and date, list the items in one listing with individual prices and some general photographs. Ignore any emails or phone calls in the run up. If someone *really* wants the table then tell them to be there Wednesday at 6 (or whenever)

I've never sold like but this but been to a few when buying and seems popular enough and good way to clear everything in the space of a few hours.

As for general selling on Dubizzle - ignore any stupid offers. Anything else is first come, first served. Obviously people are working etc and you may afford them an hour or two but hold them to only that time and make sure they know it. 

Also never haggle or agree a price on the phone - "If you want it, come and look at it and then we can talk money"


----------



## Felixtoo2

And don't be afraid to tell people they are dreaming and ask them to leave, it's a very therapeutic experience!!


----------



## earthworm88

Sorry you haven't got much time to sort things out slowly, but dubizzle is definitely one of the best options to sell your things quick. Open House of course is the easiest way if your place allows such. Over the years, I have found that NOT listing your phone number on the ad helps to cut out more than half of those unrealistic dreamers, bottom fishers, and flippers. 

One good thing about email messages; don't waste your time on those ridiculous offers (but keep them in case you get desperate), just concentrate on those worth your time. Serious buyers should already know what they want and how much they are willing to pay, so it's a matter of agreeing on the price and then confirming the item in question. I do take lots of good photos and write plenty of description (sorry you probably won't have much time for this), once the price is agreed, we only need to do the actual exchange of money when pick up item. 

Like the other posters said -->first come first serve. Don't reserve for anyone, you will only get high blood pressure! 

Worst case scenario, try TakeMyJunk (800-JUNK), sorry I am not saying your things are junk  They do buy used stuff if in really good condition and quality (especially appliances) but of course at a fraction of the price though. 

Good luck! I hope everything works out to your satisfaction.


----------



## MichaelMM

I'm in an opposite situation, just moved to Dubai and am looking for an appartment. Checked already on Dubizzle some 2nd hand furniture and other stuff, including some complete packages. Personally I dropped the idea of package, because one has to make too much compromises. Taste is fully individual, and it very unlikely that 2 persons have exactly the same. If out of 10 pieces of furniture 3 are pleasing what to do with the remainder? 
Most probably I will buy 2nd hand single items if look and condition is okay for me, plus the remainder new.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Ask your landlord if he wants the lot to be able to offer a furnished property ?


I know two blokes who each did this on departure.


----------



## Calisthenia

dizzyizzy said:


> Dubizzle really is your best alternative if you want things to quickly, I know is a total PIA dealing with the time wasters though
> 
> Have you tried putting an ad on the supermarket board? And also on Facebook... maybe someone knows someone...
> 
> Good luck!


The supermarket board is a good idea, thanks! I also have one group on FB that might work. 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Hey, sorry to hear about your sudden departure. A couple of years back I sold the contents of a two bed apt on behalf of a friend who'd bought the place as an investment, he lived in Ireland. None of the stuff had been used, everything was as it was delivered and there was about 22,000 dhs worth if receipts.
> It was one of the its frustrating experiences I've had here but I ended up getting back half of what he'd paid for it all. The guys that buy the total contents are a complete joke, I had them look around the place and after they sat chatting in their own language for a good 5 mins they offered 2500 dhs for the lot. I don think I've ever been so rude to strangers in my life.
> Good luck with the sale, you're probably just going to have to endure the pain that is selling on Dubizzle for very little!!


The Dubizzle pain!! Good thing you managed to sell everything in the end. Thanks for the good luck wishes. 



Richard1983 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear... You could check out cash converters Sheikh Zayed Road, 211483 Dubai.
> 
> I think they do some relocation sell off package, thou I have no experience of using or heard of anyone using the service. So can't give you any feedback.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Richard


Thanks, will check them out!



Mr Rossi said:


> I don't get the low ballers on Dubizzle at all. Has anyone, ever at all, agreed on a price 10% of what they advertised it at? I tried to actually find out and ask one once, genuinely intrigued to what his mind set was but didn't get very far.
> 
> To the OP, rather than list items individually you can list an open house/garage sale. Put up a specific time and date, list the items in one listing with individual prices and some general photographs. Ignore any emails or phone calls in the run up. If someone *really* wants the table then tell them to be there Wednesday at 6 (or whenever)
> 
> I've never sold like but this but been to a few when buying and seems popular enough and good way to clear everything in the space of a few hours.
> 
> As for general selling on Dubizzle - ignore any stupid offers. Anything else is first come, first served. Obviously people are working etc and you may afford them an hour or two but hold them to only that time and make sure they know it.
> 
> Also never haggle or agree a price on the phone - "If you want it, come and look at it and then we can talk money"


Thanks for the good tips, this is definitely helpful. Will try out the garage sale idea when I'm getting closer to departure date. Actually I don't leave until the end of Oct so I still have some time. Oh yeah, and one of those annoying people sent a mail saying "I'll take for 400 AED" on a 2,750 AED item! Lol.... 



Felixtoo2 said:


> And don't be afraid to tell people they are dreaming and ask them to leave, it's a very therapeutic experience!!


I will try! Lol. 



earthworm88 said:


> Sorry you haven't got much time to sort things out slowly, but dubizzle is definitely one of the best options to sell your things quick. Open House of course is the easiest way if your place allows such. Over the years, I have found that NOT listing your phone number on the ad helps to cut out more than half of those unrealistic dreamers, bottom fishers, and flippers.
> 
> One good thing about email messages; don't waste your time on those ridiculous offers (but keep them in case you get desperate), just concentrate on those worth your time. Serious buyers should already know what they want and how much they are willing to pay, so it's a matter of agreeing on the price and then confirming the item in question. I do take lots of good photos and write plenty of description (sorry you probably won't have much time for this), once the price is agreed, we only need to do the actual exchange of money when pick up item.
> 
> Like the other posters said -->first come first serve. Don't reserve for anyone, you will only get high blood pressure!
> 
> Worst case scenario, try TakeMyJunk (800-JUNK), sorry I am not saying your things are junk  They do buy used stuff if in really good condition and quality (especially appliances) but of course at a fraction of the price though.
> 
> Good luck! I hope everything works out to your satisfaction.


Great tips, thanks - will make sure my ads are as descriptive as possible, and I have 1,5 months before I have to leave.  Will never reserve anything for anyone again, so annoying. My blood pressure is already high just from being in the Middle East... 



twowheelsgood said:


> Ask your landlord if he wants the lot to be able to offer a furnished property ?
> 
> I know two blokes who each did this on departure.


Awesome tip, just sent him an email. Thanks! 

____________________________________________________

Thanks everyone for your great feedback, this was really helpful. I do have some time to get rid of it all, I guess the only issue was dealing with the hassle of Dubizzle! Aaaaaahhhh I just wish I could bring everything back home, hate to see my cool furniture go.


----------



## Enzoo

for me , the only way to advertise , look and find stuff is on Dubbizle , definitely there are many lowballers there but if youll just stick to your seliing price and not give i to their outrageous offers finally they will give in and buy your stuff . i usually do advertise in other sites but only in dubbizle i get calls from my ads , if you want to buy quality or sell your stuff , then the only way to go is thru cash converters , their furnitures are really of good quality .


----------



## Neda-ffh

Send me your link to your advert in dubizzle. I could use things too.


----------



## Calisthenia

Enzoo said:


> for me , the only way to advertise , look and find stuff is on Dubbizle , definitely there are many lowballers there but if youll just stick to your seliing price and not give i to their outrageous offers finally they will give in and buy your stuff . i usually do advertise in other sites but only in dubbizle i get calls from my ads , if you want to buy quality or sell your stuff , then the only way to go is thru cash converters , their furnitures are really of good quality .


Thanks for the input 



Neda-ffh said:


> Send me your link to your advert in dubizzle. I could use things too.


Sent


----------



## looper

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> 
> Sent


looking to refurbish my new apartment....send me the link too pls...


----------



## Berliner

Try Cash Converters on SZR. They buy used items and sell it in their showroom. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cash-Converters-Dubai/481187955241837


----------



## Dubai here i come!

Calisthenia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Due to family circumstances I am relocating back home... much sooner than planned, which also leaves me with a two months rent penalty.
> 
> I am leaving by the end of October and after checking relocation prices for my furniture I have decided (sadly, as I really love my furniture!) to sell everything - the shipping cost is just too high. Spent the weekend taking pictures of all items and putting them up on Dubizzle, but gosh... what a nightmare with people sending mails offering ridiculous prices, not showing up after accepting a deal etc. etc. - you all know what it's like here.  Most annoying was the girl who said she was "100%" going to take my MacBook, so that I turned down another guy - just to have her go radio silent on me when we were supposed to meet - and the guy found another laptop!
> 
> So I tried to search the forums to see if anyone had good tips for companies that buy packages, but I couldn't find contact details. Sorry if I missed any posts on this exact topic!
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hi... 
Can you pl send me the links of your products on Dubizzle, i would be happy to look at them.
As im shifting to Dubai in mid of October and may probably strike a deal with you!

tks!


----------



## Calisthenia

looper said:


> looking to refurbish my new apartment....send me the link too pls...


Sent 



Berliner said:


> Try Cash Converters on SZR. They buy used items and sell it in their showroom. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cash-Converters-Dubai/481187955241837


Thanks, will definitely get in touch with them if Dubizzle doesn't work out. They do home visits as well. 



Dubai here i come! said:


> Hi...
> Can you pl send me the links of your products on Dubizzle, i would be happy to look at them.
> As im shifting to Dubai in mid of October and may probably strike a deal with you!
> 
> tks!


Sent


----------



## Tropicana

Enzoo said:


> for me , the only way to advertise , look and find stuff is on Dubbizle , definitely there are many lowballers there but if youll just stick to your seliing price and not give i to their outrageous offers finally they will give in and buy your stuff . .


Yes, they will "give in" eventually, but the whole process of reaching the stageat which they "give in" is what is annoying to most people.


----------



## Calisthenia

Tropicana said:


> Yes, they will "give in" eventually, but the whole process of reaching the stageat which they "give in" is what is annoying to most people.


Annoying to say the least....! Today I got a 250 AED offer on the stereo I'm selling for 2,750 AED. It's so ridiculous I don't have words for it. I'm actually tempted to call the guy to ask about his logic. *blood pressure rising*


----------



## looper

Calisthenia said:


> Annoying to say the least....! Today I got a 250 AED offer on the stereo I'm selling for 2,750 AED. It's so ridiculous I don't have words for it. I'm actually tempted to call the guy to ask about his logic. *blood pressure rising*


well simply reply with a counter offer of 2650....


----------



## Mr Rossi

Calisthenia said:


> I'm actually tempted to call the guy to ask about his logic. *blood pressure rising*


This is what completely baffles me too. And I'm sure you're not going to be annoyed into selling at that price either.


----------



## Calisthenia

looper said:


> well simply reply with a counter offer of 2650....


Or 2,950


----------



## Calisthenia

Mr Rossi said:


> This is what completely baffles me too. And I'm sure you're not going to be annoyed into selling at that price either.


No, I'll think I'll start countering as I say above here, with 2,950 and if they reply to that just keep going up. Lol. I know I shouldn't let them get to me, but sometimes it's just too hard not to! :rant:


----------



## ccr

looper said:


> well simply reply with a counter offer of 2650....


Exactly. Or just ignore those...

The requirements of selling on Dubizzle are: time and patience, in order to get anything close to your asking price.

You have a few months, so no need to panic or angry. After the first wave of bottom feeders (who won't be able to buy anywhere near your asking price anyway), either the serious buyers will contact you or relist again after a week.

Add some words in your ad about no ridiculous offers might help, no guaranty though.

And I NEVER, EVER include my phone number due to the 1/10 offers around midnight... :flame:

Have had lots of "stupid" offers from all nationalities (based on names of email address, but then again lots of south-Asians with Scandanavian names living in Dubai too , lots of no-shows, lots of agreed on price then start bargaining when met... but also lots of people who gave no hassle too. Luck of the draw...

Good luck on the sale, and sorry that you have to move.


----------



## Calisthenia

ccr said:


> Exactly. Or just ignore those...
> 
> The requirements of selling on Dubizzle are: time and patience, in order to get anything close to your asking price.
> 
> You have a few months, so no need to panic or angry. After the first wave of bottom feeders (who won't be able to buy anywhere near your asking price anyway), either the serious buyers will contact you or relist again after a week.
> 
> Add some words in your ad about no ridiculous offers might help, no guaranty though.
> 
> And I NEVER, EVER include my phone number due to the 1/10 offers around midnight... :flame:
> 
> Have had lots of "stupid" offers from all nationalities (based on names of email address, but then again lots of south-Asians with Scandanavian names living in Dubai too , lots of no-shows, lots of agreed on price then start bargaining when met... but also lots of people who gave no hassle too. Luck of the draw...
> 
> Good luck on the sale, and sorry that you have to move.


Thanks for your two dirhams on this, I've been almost three years in the ME and I know I have to be more patient, but I think my recent two months' stay back home destroyed my mind set.  I'll actually remove my phone numbers, got a few later callers already - back home calling at 11:30 pm is unthinkable, lol...


----------



## andreip

Hi, can you send me the link or more info on the items? I'm new to Dubai, at the end of the week I'm moving into an empty flat so I need everything 
I can't respond to PMs yet, so pls include other ways of contact (email would be best).
Thanks!


----------



## Calisthenia

andreip said:


> Hi, can you send me the link or more info on the items? I'm new to Dubai, at the end of the week I'm moving into an empty flat so I need everything
> I can't respond to PMs yet, so pls include other ways of contact (email would be best).
> Thanks!


Hello there, you cannot receive PMs either until after you have posted 5 times. I have attached a link to one of my Dubizzle ads and you can get in touch via this: Dubizzle Dubai | Sofas, Futons, & Lounges: Bargain! Designer sofa and chair from ID Design


----------



## Gavtek

You're not going to get a good price, I'm going through this hassle right now.

The sort of people who want to buy good quality stuff tend to just buy it new, whereas the people trawling the likes of Dubizzle, just want something cheap and are not bothered about quality, and are certainly not willing to pay more for it.

Of course there are exceptions to that, but be prepared to take a big hit when selling here.


----------

